# DriveRite versus AirRide



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

Any of you knowledgeable folk have views on the difference between Driver Rite and Air Ride suspension assistance systems. I gather they use the same Firestone bags but is there any difference? 
Have done a forum search but there doesn't seem to be a comparison though most postings are positive as to the benefits. 
Have a Sprinter based MH which rolls on cornering and would also like a way of side to side leveling. 
Are there any insurance implications or any certification problems with the conversion?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

don't mess about try www.goldschmitt.de


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I spent the last 6 months pondering this and came to the conclusion that the Dunlop system as sold by Marcle leisure was the best bet on a sprinter based motorhome, because the top bracket spreads the weight over a greater length of the chassis member.
However having read the American sprinter forum were they have far more sprinter conversions than we do in this country I decided to upgrade the springs instead. There has been an horrendous thread on that forum where fitting of the Firestone system chopped the spinter chassis in half just behind the back wheels. I accept that airides are fitted loads of time without a problem and no doubt the jungle drums will beat the minute I put this on the forum, but having seen the damage I didnt fancy the consequences.
We therefore fitted an extra leaf in the rear springs, other people have also chosen this route. The extra weight is about the same and the cost is less than half at £250, the stability is much improved.
Our extra leaves were manufactured by Midland motor springs from near Nottingham


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I've used both. Airide on a 1995 Boxer then transferred to a 1998 Transit.

Now using Driverite on a 2008 Ducato. Got to be honest I've seen no difference between them (other than the Driverite being cheaper!).


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Also worth considering if you like a 'fit & forget' solution. I had these fitted to my 1993 Hymer. Prior to this, the roll at roundabouts etc was frightening. Since fitting, the change is remarkable. The body barely moves when entering the side habitation door and it sits very steady in cross winds etc.
<HERE>

Regards

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I've got airrides fitted which was a first for the fitter on the X250 and we had a knocking all the way to France and back but only when it went around roundabouts. 

Chelston found out they had been put on wrong so now they are OK. 

I am not sure though exactly what I have gained fitting these. Perhaps if I had driven the van a lot of miles before hand I would have a better idea but when I got it the pressure was at 30 thingys and it dropped to 10 thingys but John Cross man said 10 was fine and I had the impression I had been driving around with my bum in the air at 30.

When I had a rear blowout on the M5 and I was doing around 80 when it happened it was the most undramatic stop and pullover to the hard shoulder. It could have been airride that caused this or perhaps the type of chassis that Fiat have developed for m\homes.

Bottom line is I am just not tech enough to know what benefit, if any I get.


----------

